# Deer



## joe blow (May 2, 2005)

How do I keep Deer from eating my plants?


----------



## brainwreck (May 2, 2005)

don't really think that deer will eat from your plants, you will have more troubles with rats and stuff, but if they eat from it you can use a natural repellant that can be bought in a gardenstore or something.

greetz


----------



## cincy boy (May 2, 2005)

piss around the area or put human hair or dog hair dog shit whatever smells threting to a deer


----------



## Amerowolf (May 2, 2005)

Yeha I'd use hair or something. But don't use soap. It attracts rats....


----------



## brainwreck (May 3, 2005)

i wouldn't use dog shit, there's the risk to step in it , but peeing will help i think, marking your territory, or i will take my dog with me and let him do the pissing 

greetz


----------



## Hick (May 3, 2005)

> don't really think that deer will eat from your plants



deer and elk "topped" my plants 3 times last year. Twice _after_ they were fenced. It appaered that they went back in search of plants, as green grass was butt high to a tall indian at the time. But maybe they were just "connoisseurs"... LOL


----------



## Weeddog (May 3, 2005)

Deer will ride the plants over and eat the tops out of them.  Collect piss in a jug and pour it around the plants.  This works....


----------



## joe blow (May 3, 2005)

thanks


----------



## razorback (May 3, 2005)

product called "scoot" can be purchsed at hardware store, seen it there, and there was a testamonial about it on another site by a experienced outdoor grower. As for pissin' , am a deer hunter and thats good for a day tops,have had to run a tight wire around the patch, when deer get determined they area pain in the ass, plant some rye grass to appease em <lol. good luck


----------



## joe blow (May 25, 2005)

Im not worried about stepping in shit, it's all the poison ivy surrounding them that worries me!


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 26, 2005)

I'll put down all the ways I know to keep deer from munching on your pot plants.
The BEST way is to use a combination of as many of the following ways as possible.

-Build a cage around each plant consisting of 4' high chicken wire and re-bar or other sturdy uprights. To keep rodents out, wrap plastic wrap around the lower 2' of the cages to prevent rodents from climbing the chicken wire.
-Scatter unbaited mousetraps around, upside-down. When stepped on the mousetraps snap and jump.
-Ask a barber shop for a days worth of floor sweepings. Make little bundles of hair with string and tie these, like X-mas ornaments, from the branches of the plants. You can also use bits of soap.
Use perimeter barriers such as:
-String bailing wire (real thin wire available at hardware stores) around the perimeter. Using existing tree's/brush or other sturdy uprights such as re-bar or drapery rods, string the bailing wire at 3 intervals--1', 2.5' and 4' high.
-Predator urine: you can buy this at large gardening outlets.
-Feed your dog meat the night/morning before visiting your grow site. Bring your dog and when there, feed your dog half a bran muffin. Has the same effect on dogs as it has on people, except quicker. Herbivores such as deer, rabbit's, etc. can tell the shit/urine came from a meat-eater.
-Ask a barber shop to save you a day's worth of floor sweepings. Make little bundles of human hair and tie it with string to the tips of branches. You can do the same things with cut-up pieces of soap like Irish Spring.


Like I said, the KEY is to use as many of the above methods as possible. The bailing wire and unbaited mouse traps will annoy the **** out of them. The shit/piss from meateaters will make the site unattractive to deer and other plant eaters. 

All the ways I've listed are PROVEN methods of protecting your plants. I've used all of them; they work.

I've harvested mondo buds when everyone else in the same general area was moaning about how deer decimated their crop.

P.s. Few things will protect plants from starving deer.









 05-05-2005, 01:13 PM 



​


----------



## FIBOCYCLE (Jul 27, 2005)

COmbo of  smells
I have sum Cwazee wabbits  eating my plants.....however I fopund a way to change their attitude:

Everytime u check the plants...piss on the big shade leaves.....and if  you have a dog..encourage him to do the same

Make the following  and spray the leaves with it once a week

4 Litre pale
Fill with water
Crack open an egg and put it in
Toss 4 crushed garlic cloves in

Let it stand for a while......Careful IT STINKS after a few days

Pour it around the base of the plants and if you have the stomach fo rit....put some in a spray bottle and spray the leaves.....BUT....stop spraying them witha month left before harvest when u begin to flush the plants with watewr sans.. Fertilizer

PLUS.....make a "boxing ring" with 5 pound test fishing line around the plants


----------



## ickypitbull (Jul 28, 2005)

30-06 caliber 280 grain pointed soft points will cure any deer of eating pot plants or anything else for that matter......
Deer for some reason do like to eat weed plants the only way to really stop them besides killing the deer would be to plant where deer don't go and that's a tough thing to do....
BTW Joe, I had to toss all my beans, thats why you never recieved any, I got about 70% hermies from my test grow and I won't ship that kind of genetics, it's not fair for anyone...My new beans are looking good, 85% female, they're a cross of Somango (Soma Seeds) and Lil Bastard Ak-47 widow (Ak-47 x white widow), if you're still interested drop me a pm and I'll send you out some, sorry it took so long to get back on track, I've had some major personal problems (medical) and am just now coming back into my own and trying to establish a new med breed since I unfortunatly am eligable for med MJ now.......
* edit-- Urinating on your plants is not really a good idea, urine is very high in nitrogen and can destroy your plants, I lost a beautiful S.A.G.E. mother because my ex-grow partner read it was good for them and pissed in the pot she was in, a week later she was DEAD......


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 28, 2005)

Killing deer in not an option unless you can live in your garden and never ever sleep.
And gunfire attracts attention.
Using my techniques I have brought in full harvests when all other growers in the area lost lots of yield to deer.

Usually no animal (except people) will disturb a pot plant once it starts budding.  Animals don't like the way the extra resin tastes I suppose.
However, if an animal is starving, it will munch your plants no matter what stage their in.


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 4, 2007)

what about racoons and beaver


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 4, 2007)

Racoons wont eat it and beavers have to be close by they wont travel through the woods to find it so unless your growing on a ditch bank or some where like that  the chances are slim of a beaver eating it.  The greatest threat are from wood rats and rabbits.   the best deturrent is to plant more plants than you need and chances are the wont eat but a few. part of the ones they do eat off will come back. I had a small plant bitten off at the ground and it forked right at ground level and grew to be 9 feet tall and was like two plants side by side. slim.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 5, 2007)

Amerowolf said:
			
		

> Yeha I'd use hair or something. But don't use soap. It attracts rats....


no it dosent i have never seen a rat by my plants or anything like that so yeah mybe you just have alot of rats around your area well i have 3 cats that live out side maybe they ate them all well you not suppost to put the soap righ next to the plant like 4 bars within a 10x 10 square but i dont even use soap i grow another crop of clover plus corn for the deer so i can hunt them to


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 5, 2007)

ickypitbull said:
			
		

> 30-06 caliber 280 grain pointed soft points will cure any deer of eating pot plants or anything else for that matter......
> Deer for some reason do like to eat weed plants the only way to really stop them besides killing the deer would be to plant where deer don't go and that's a tough thing to do....
> BTW Joe, I had to toss all my beans, thats why you never recieved any, I got about 70% hermies from my test grow and I won't ship that kind of genetics, it's not fair for anyone...My new beans are looking good, 85% female, they're a cross of Somango (Soma Seeds) and Lil Bastard Ak-47 widow (Ak-47 x white widow), if you're still interested drop me a pm and I'll send you out some, sorry it took so long to get back on track, I've had some major personal problems (medical) and am just now coming back into my own and trying to establish a new med breed since I unfortunatly am eligable for med MJ now.......
> * edit-- Urinating on your plants is not really a good idea, urine is very high in nitrogen and can destroy your plants, I lost a beautiful S.A.G.E. mother because my ex-grow partner read it was good for them and pissed in the pot she was in, a week later she was DEAD......


 
hunting you kill never i say NEVER kill all the deer in you area i do it for the meat and the sport of it not cuz of my plants i cant tell you how many times i have let deer walk right by so yeah dont just kill every deer you see and plant another crop and they will eat that in stead of your plant i grow clovers and soy beans they love that more then weed i have saw them walk right by my plants going to the clover


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 5, 2007)

Deer like to eat weed for the same reason they tell you if your planting oaktrees on your land waite till they get bigger to fertilize them because the deer look for food with the most newts in them. Freshly fertlized plants have more vitamins and minerals in them so mj that has been fertilized draws the deer to it. Alos the earlyer you plant the more likely they are to be eaten because there is a lot less growing early in the year. Slim


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 5, 2007)

Trust me now way i grow clover and soy beans year around and fertailze it every month just for the deer they know that its their and they eat it been doing it for 5 years and growing my bud 25 yards away so dont tell me they wont walk pass my plants to the clover and not even stop so whatever its just my deer their well feed i guess yup yup


----------



## KADE (Mar 7, 2007)

The reason deer eat weed is because when they are put out, there are not too many plants as lush that time of year, however once they eat it, they'll not do it again. deer dont like weed


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 7, 2007)

Not to sure about that. Deer will eat tabacco as much as you feed them. slim.


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2007)

Wild animals can become familiar with the presence of ppl hair, dog hair, soap, dirty underwear, hot pepper spray, urine, feces, any of it. I've had them actually lean on a "fence" hard enough to force it down, in order to get a bite of my plants. AND..when they were walking in sweet, lucious native grass, as tall as their belly.  Not just once, but a few times over the period of a couple of months. Once they start flowering, it seems they are much less desirable to critters.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah when the plants start flowering they dont eat it for some reason maybe the taste or something


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 8, 2007)

That may be because it taste bad or because all the mast crops or acorn and berry grops are ready at that time and they eat alot mor mast crop and a lot less brouse that time of year.  Slim


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 15, 2007)

I read on a garden website that bloodmeal will repel deer, moose, oppussum, and rabbits because it makes them think there is predatory activity nearby? I'm not sure how true that is. I would think it would jsut start attracting unwanted things.


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> I read on a garden website that bloodmeal will repel deer, moose, oppussum, and rabbits because it makes them think there is predatory activity nearby? I'm not sure how true that is. I would think it would jsut start attracting unwanted things.



It does/will 'pewpew. Blood and bone meal attracts vermin such as skunks, 'coon, coyotes, BEAR...they smell it,  think it is a food source, and dig your plota up.



> [ however once they eat it, they'll not do it again. deer dont like weed/QUOTE]..hey kade, I've found that they most certainly will return and eat it again. A few summers back, I had them _vigorously_ "top" my plants 3 or 4 times. They even mashed the poultry wire fencing to get to it.
> I finally caught them all lieing around a waterhole, empty, Ho-ho and Twinkie packages everywhere!..:rant:


----------



## noodles (Mar 16, 2007)

I read in a book to use peppers. Like a habenero spray or liqiud. The strong scent and flavor or something in the peppers is supposed to repel varmits and other critters.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 16, 2007)

I think for my outdoor grow this spring I'm going to just piss into a gallon jug and punch some holes in top to let the smell out...and also piss all around my site...Maybe even take a few poops. Add some chicken-wire and I guess I'll give the peppers a try. That would have to do the job of keeping animals out.


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2007)

"Multiple" methods are best. I've found the habeneros to work pretty well on grasshoppers, but not so well for deer 'n elk.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 17, 2007)

i have always found that growing another grow like clovers or soybeans they will eat that before my plants or just grow a bunch of marijuana they cant eat all of it you know lol is i had as much pot as clover man that alot them hahahaha only got 5 tho


----------



## one big bud (Dec 2, 2009)

Get your self some bubble wrap. You can buy it or find this for free near furniture stores. the large size works best...Spread it out all around your grow area forming a barrier and stake it down well, as it will blow away otherwise...when the deer steps on this it scares the hell out of them and they run away


----------



## FUM (Dec 2, 2009)

The only FOR SURE easy way to keep EVERYTHING away from MJ is lion,tiger,cougar...poo. That's right. Deer, rabbits, raccoons, rats be gone with the wind, zing like a bullet and no one is hurt. There are Zoo's, game parks with big cat's. Ask a vet. PEACE OUT


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

If there are no lions, tigers or cougar in your area their scat will not work the deer have no reason to be afaired of the smell of them. I have tried it, it did not protect my plants. chicken wire painted to make sure there are no shinly spots around that a strong fishing line tied 12 to 18 inches off the ground.


----------



## FUM (Dec 5, 2009)

JB, the best thing going is Big Cat poo. Do you have a zoo or game park with lions, tigers, and bears. All pest rabbits, rats,deer smell the blood in the poo and they are gone with the wind, zing like a bullet, and walking on the wild side. I've seen deer from a stand, jump 16ft straight up. Good luck JB.Peace out.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 5, 2009)

one big bud said:
			
		

> Get your self some bubble wrap. You can buy it or find this for free near furniture stores. the large size works best...Spread it out all around your grow area forming a barrier and stake it down well, as it will blow away otherwise...when the deer steps on this it scares the hell out of them and they run away


 

no offense but bubble wrap, really, this would be a pain in the arse and not very stealth at all.


----------



## one big bud (Dec 7, 2009)

So whats is more of a pain, having to start over with new plants or putting down bubble wrap. Also chances are if someone is close enough to see the bubble wrap they would already see the weed growing there. I have used this in and around my "regular" vegetable garden when i have a problem with critters and it WORKS..... No animals will walk on this more than once. 
     Oh, and i and my wife have tried everything we could find( i'll bet we have 15 different half used up bottles and containers of stuff that claimed to work sitting in the garage right now) to keep the critters away from a wide variety of plants and flowers and none of them work consistantly like bubble does. 
    A few years ago we tried this on a branched deer trail in one of our hunting areas where we wanted the deer to go a different direction. It worked like a charm(we had a trail cam near this and actually saw a deer getting scared away down the trail we wanted it to go down. :holysheep:    THEY WILL NOT CROSS THIS STUFF......
  One other thing that works on deer is to put up a wire around your plants  at about 3 feet high with cans and bottles on it that will clank together when they touch it. This also scares them.......


----------



## Happy Hooker (Dec 13, 2009)

I use urine that I buy at my local trapping store.There are just about any kind of urine mentionable for sale but I find wolf and coyote to be as good as any that I have tried.


----------



## FUM (Dec 22, 2009)

Look for a Big Game Park or Zoo (in your area) and ask for some Lion/Cougar poo. You won't have any more unwanted pest, for sure. Peace out


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

I had quite a few plants topped this past summer due to deer. I tried those "deer away" containers that you stick in the ground and it didn't make a difference. I really don't know of any way that works besides starting your plants earlier inside so they are pretty good sized when they get outside. I have found deer tend to like the younger more palatable plants more than something that is larger and a little tougher.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

FUM said:
			
		

> Look for a Big Game Park or Zoo (in your area) and ask for some Lion/Cougar poo. You won't have any more unwanted pest, for sure. Peace out



:hubba: That might work LMAO!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh I missed the poo part, I thought you meant release a lion or cougar from the zoo LOL. So what Im stoned


----------

